# Center Bracket on tank broke help



## Pnut (Aug 7, 2005)

Should i worry bout the tank bowing since the tank already is a 72 bow front ? I mite as well upgrade to a bigger tank now since this one is broke . I don't know how it broke i just heard a loud popping sound . After i buy a new tank in get it setup our fix this one .


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

It'll probably be OK, especially if only the top center brace broke and the bottom one is still intact. I had a 125 with a broken center brace that was totally fine for months. I don't know if it being a bow already makes a difference, maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I think the pressure on a bow front might be more than on a standard shape. Either way, I would want to fiz it for peace of mind. What type brace is this? Plastic is reasonably easy to fix if broken in the middle. Clamp a strip of small wood under the brace and drill through the plastic into the wood. Add screws and sleep well again.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

At the top, measure the distance from the back to front of the tank along the middle. For the 72 gallon bow, a normal distance should be 18". You'll find anywhere between 0.5" to 1" difference with a broken brace. I have read it will gradually expand and put pressure on the rest of the frame, potentially leading to broken seals and a tank that leaks. Some one told me that it could be due to an unbalanced stand or floor. Do some test to see if that's the case. Can you tell if the water appears to be leaning more towards one side of the tank?

I didn't do my research before I purchased my used 72 bow front and now have it sitting empty until I figure out what to do with my broken center brace as well. Well, it's cracked but hasn't broken yet. I don't want to take any chances.

My options - maybe it will give you some ideas.

a) Replace the entire top frame. My tank is an All Glass brand. The manufacturer part #s are #91038(black) or 91132(oak). My local retailers quoted me a range from $80-110 for the replacement. I would have to remove the frame and all the old silicon. Buy new silicon and replace.

b) Install Eurobrace support. I read to get a custom glass strip made about 1/4" thick to be sized the width of the broken brace and the distance between the inside back of the tank to the inside front of the tank. The one end would have to be shaped to the bow of the front. Using 'silicon' (hoping someone could elaborate) attach the glass piece directly to the brace from the underside.

c) Re-list, advertise, and sell the tank 'as is'. The person that sold me the tank told me it was in mint condition. It's my fault for not being careful when I made the purchase but I'm learning from it. At least if I plan to sell it I have the information to pass along to the buyer if they want to fix it for their use.

I hope this helps. Let me know what you come up with.

By the way, I hesitated with option a) because for about $100.00 more I can get a brand new tank.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

Those are good points, des. I have several bow front tanks but I do have one 46g that has cracked trim on the top. The center brace is a bit "springy" but not tight like it might break. It's been in 3 different houses since I bought it (used) and it's not uneven as far as I can tell. It's on a pressboard stand from Petsmart, while the other 46 I have is on a pine stand from all glass or perfecto. The stand may make some of the difference. Makes me nervous because I have a 180g on a similar stand.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I couldn't tell there was a crack in the brace until water was added. I filled my tank to approx. 3/4 and it was enough to suggest I stop. Here are some photos.


----------



## Pnut (Aug 7, 2005)

Good points the center bracket is plastic but the only way it could be fix our have to empty the tank and put a new top around the whole tank and they go for 72 plus tax . Like u said a 100 more dollars in I have a brand new 75 gallon thanks for the help everybody . That the same spot my tank is broken .


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If you can remove the bottom trim you will find it has an unnecessary centre brace. It ( the trim) can be put on the top of the tank and the top one onto the bottom.


----------



## Pnut (Aug 7, 2005)

I measure the tank across the center its 18 so i guess its not bowing right now maybe it give me a little more time in tell i get a new tank .


----------



## Mikecacho (Jul 9, 2011)

des said:


> I couldn't tell there was a crack in the brace until water was added. I filled my tank to approx. 3/4 and it was enough to suggest I stop. Here are some photos.


I have a 72G bow just like your's, I removed the bottom bracket , which is exactly the same as the top... correct me if im wrong, but i'm almost postive that the bracket is not designed for load bearing, other than to hold the two seperate glass lids on top in place... sounds like structural problem, no leaks huh?

I am willing to bet your stand is unbalanced, which possibly caused the shift. Then again maybe not because i have to same exact oak stand too.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would suggest the only way this crack got big enough to notice is when either the front, back, or both bowed outward. If this were my tank I definitely would not fill it until fixed. For me the fix would be to glue a piece to fit down on the back side to a strip of wood crossing to the front. This would not have to be large as the force will be trying to stretch the wood. It takes a lot to do that. Once I had the wood fashioned, I would drill it and the center brace. Then use small bolts to hold them together. Cut to just overlap the plastic and painted to match it would not be enough for me to consider ditching the tank.

I would not use it in the current condition as the next sound you hear may be the glass coming apart at the seams or cracking.


----------



## dinuma (Jul 21, 2011)

Just an experiment to satisfy an academic interest.

empty the tank and dry it out thoroughly. clean all the glass edges and inside surfaces. remove the plastic top completely. get glass about 12 mm thick and cut out multiple braces as follows: 
1. for the front side where the front bowed glass meets the base. you'll have to cut this curved to exactly match the curve of the bow
2. similar brace for the rear edge
3. at least 2 braces running from front to back about 2-3 inches on either side of the midpoint of the length of the tank
4. same as 3. above but running on the top of the tank. 
5. you could add braces running from front to back on the top of the side panels for added strength as well.

im not sure how expensive glass is in the US but here it is rather cheap and the dealer usually cuts it to any template we give them. they usually use pieces of glass that would otherwise have gone waste or have been recycled. in India i could manage that for far less than a new tank


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

I am just thinking Gorilla glue. Just remove water to get it back to original shape. Find a piece of plastic, get this from anywhere, I am sure I could go out to my work shed and find at least ten items to fill the bill. This piece does not have to run the entire length of the existing brace, could be as small as a couple of inches. Make sure the plastice piece goes out beyond the stressed lip to the undamaged area. And proceed to glue to underside of original bracket, do not foget to clamp into place. The glue should also adhere to the glass. And the gorilla glue will expand so use somewhat sparingly. And refill tank slowly, always observing. And that is what i would do.


----------



## Mikecacho (Jul 9, 2011)

That so called brace is not load bearing "hint" why it snapped in the first place... Your best bets would be checking for stress cracks along the seems, the tank sounds like a liability that i would not want.


----------



## Pnut (Aug 7, 2005)

Already checked for stress cracks around the seams and there are none .


----------

